# Permission to hunt!



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi everyone, I have been hunting since I was young boy. But I can never recall asking for permission on farmland. Now that I am a bit older with a lot more at sake I would not do so without permission. I've spoken to a few people I know that have asked for permission and have been turned down. So I was wondering if I was to join a group like the BASC. Would this help my chances? If anyone has any other information that might be helpful or has experienced the same situation please get back to me.

Cheers Brian


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi Mate
If you have a farm etc in mind,Just go and ask the Farmer,Dont turn up in cammo looking like Rambo.Wear something decent and explain to the guy what your intentions are.
You must point out you are aware of any livestock and so on.
Offer to help out with chores and so on,Even things as simple as reporting broken gates and so on to the farmer.
You will get some knock backs,but you may get lucky.
If you prove yourself to one land owner word of mouth will get you other shoots.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Sometimes it's the way you ask rather than what you ask.
ie, "Hello Mr farmer can I wonder your land and shoot stuff" Er no! "Get orf my land"
"Hi I have noticed a few Rabbits along the hedgrow by the road, is there any chance of shooting one or two for the pot?" (sometimes works)
Better still, if the land has a shoot (Pheasants) put your name down for a bit of beating and instead of pay you get a bit of 'vermin' shooting' That way they get to know you a bit first. (never failed me yet).
Failing that just keep asking until someone lets you, then turn up regularly and get to know the landowner. That way you can use his name as a reference for the next bit and so on.
Joining things like BASC is a good thing but has never got me any shooting ground as a result of being a member. Though the landowner may like the fact you have liability insurance.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

A lot of farmers wont let you on with catapults, they think they are like toys, i got the farms i go on with my dogs lamping rabbits for them, or if you have a air rifle, then just take your catapult with you, jeff


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

thanks for the advice guys. It is much appreciated. I will give this a go and what's the harm in asking. I may still look into the BASC due to the liability insurance. Oh sorry I forgot to mention I will be using an air rifle and just pop my catty in my pocket for good luck







. I do a bit of lamping myself on a couple of local golf courses but prefer the rifle as like a clean kill.


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

i live in Scotland and the farmers in my area will not let anybody use there land, But they a complane aboit the rabits eating as much as there sheep. so most of my shooting is done out side the law. this is a sad fact in most of Scotland, i would love to get tthe permision of he land owner but it is a closed mind sey up here.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

If rabbits are a problem, you might build a couple of box traps and ask permission to set out a few. Box traps will not harm any livestock nor pets. I find parsnips work very well as bait. You will have to check them every day. Show the farmer your catches and offer to give him one or two for dinner. Of course carry your slingshot along with you. After you have built some raport, you might then ask if you can just stroll the field with your slingshot. Just a thought ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

